# I.D. my truss frame please?



## slick (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a truss frame I picked up some time ago. I think it might be an Iver Johnson for the fact that is does have 3 screw holes in a traingular pattern for the headbadge. The bottom bracket is a clincher style and the inside diameter is 1 3/4. The seat tube doesn't have a bolt hole to tighten the seatpost, nor is there room for a clamp so I just bought a seatpost with a wedge like a stem for it off ebay so hopefully that solves that matter. I looked for serial numbers on the right side of the seat tube where Ivers usually are located but no luck? I REALLY need to find a crank assembly for this bike, even if it is from a different manufacture, as long as it will be clinched in I don't mind. The last picture of the crank is a photo I found that I think is what I need for mine?? I know the fork is much newer, i just threw it on there for kicks to see what it would look like. I'm building this bike as a Golden Gate bridge tribute and it will be painted the same orange. I'm putting all art deco era parts on this build so if you guys have anything you think would look good let me know. O, the only thing that will be newer will be the Nexus 7 speed rear hub so I can ride it around in S.F. So if the crankring is skiptooth I will convert the rear sprocket to skiptooth also. Any help is appreciated with this frame.


----------



## bud poe (Feb 13, 2011)

Cool bike!  I think it might be an Iver based on the badge holes you mentioned and the style of the chain adjuster threads.  good luck with the build!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2011)

Not saying it is a Westfield frame, but I am pretty sure they made a truss frame like this.


----------

